# Mittelalterliche Rahmen



## Floriam (24. Oktober 2003)

Hallo,
Ich suche ein Tut, wie man Mittelalterliche Rahmen macht, aber meine bisherige Suche hat nichts gebracht.
Und von anderen Klauen tu ich nicht. 
Diese Rahmen sollen Bilder verziehren, aber ich hab nirgends sowas gefunden... 


Floriam


----------



## Thomas Lindner (24. Oktober 2003)

Was verstehst Du darunter? Poste bitte mal ein Beispiel in Form eines Links oder Bildanhanges!


----------



## Lord Brain (25. Oktober 2003)

Ich denke er meint sehr kunstvolle Ornamente wie ineinander verschlungene Pflanzen oder ähnliches....Ich habe mal ein sehr einfaches Beispiel angehängt...wie's gemacht wurde ist zu erkennen, denke ich.


----------



## subzero (25. Oktober 2003)

Sowas kannste auch in FONTS finden!
Such mal nach Dingbaths http://www.dafont.com dort z.B. massig solcher Pflanzen.


----------



## Floriam (26. Oktober 2003)

Ich hab jetzt ein Beispiel von einer Seite, allerdings ist das ein bisschen klein 
Ich würde eine nicht so auffälige Art Rahmen nehmen, da die Bilder ja das wichtigste sind 


MfG Floriam


----------



## subzero (27. Oktober 2003)

Mhm, ehrlich gesagt erkenne ich nüschts, außer diese gelben Blumen in der Ecke, bin auch etwas Kurzsichtig muss ich dazu sagen..


----------



## greengoblin (27. Oktober 2003)

Hi, einen einfachen Holzrahmen kannst Du mit
Photoshop so erstellen:
Fenster > Aktionen > Standardaktionen >
Holzrahmen anklicken, dann am unteren Rand
der Aktionenpalette auf den Rechtspfeil klicken.
Schon wird ein Rahmen um Dein Bild gemalt.
Wenn Du es natürlich schön verziert mit
Goldornamenten haben willst, mußt Du selbst
ein bißchen Phantasie entwickeln, Strukturen
draufmalen usw. Fang mal einfach an, das
wird schon...
Gruss
GG


----------



## Floriam (27. Oktober 2003)

Das ist ja gerade mein Problem, ich bekomm einen realistischen Rahmen nicht hin, bei mir sehen die immer vollkommen künstlich aus...


----------



## greengoblin (27. Oktober 2003)

Ja, einfach ist es nicht, aber es gibt ja viele Werkzeuge,
die Du da anwenden kannst, z.B.
Filter > Strukturierungsfilter > Risse (mit verschiedenen
Werten, aber nur auf den Rahmen anwenden!)
oder Du nimmst Dir aus einem Foto ein schönes
Ornament und setzt es auf Deinen Rahmen. 
Auf dem angehängten jpeg ist z.B. ein kupferner 
Knopf. Du kopierst ihn mit dem Kopierstempel-Werkzeug
indem Du mit gedrückter alt-Taste auf ihn klickst.
(Stell vorher eine runde Pinselspitze 19px Durchmesser
ein.) Wenn Du ihn kopiert hast, klickst Du auf Deinen
Rahmen und der Knopf wird mit jedem Klick dorthin gestempelt. 
(Kein Häkchen bei ausgerichtet machen!) So kannst Du
ganz leicht Deinen Rahmen verzieren. 
Gruss
GG


----------



## Floriam (27. Oktober 2003)

Danke für die Tipps, ich werd mal ein bisschen Probieren, und noch nach einem Tutorial in dieser Richtung ausschau halten


----------



## Floriam (30. Oktober 2003)

Sorry, aber ich bekomm das nicht gebacken... 
Wenn jemand ein Tutorial hat, dann bitte posten....


----------

